# Needing some help plz



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2009, I was told that it wasn't bad enough for meds yet, just put on extra vit D.....The past yr has been horrible, I'm not functioning well: extreme fatigue, trouble swallowing, headaches, joint pain (mostly shoulder and hip), menstrual cycles that last up to 10 days, severe constipation, strange heatbeat at times, blood pressure through the roof, neck pain and the list goes on....To sum it up "NOT NORMAL"....I just went to a new doc b/c the military has moved us and he did some blood work and here are the results (bare with me b/c I don't know what any of this means:
FT3 2.0
FT4 1.12
TSH 3.0
Peroxidase Antibodies over 1,000
Thyroglobulin 95

I was told my thyroid levels are normal but my antibodies are high and to come back in 2 months....I told them I don't think I can go another day feeling like this, I'm getting extremely depressed. So they set up an appt for this Thursday.....I don't know what I'm suppose to ask or how to go about any of this.....So PLEASE help!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2009, I was told that it wasn't bad enough for meds yet, just put on extra vit D.....The past yr has been horrible, I'm not functioning well: extreme fatigue, trouble swallowing, headaches, joint pain (mostly shoulder and hip), menstrual cycles that last up to 10 days, severe constipation, strange heatbeat at times, blood pressure through the roof, neck pain and the list goes on....To sum it up "NOT NORMAL"....I just went to a new doc b/c the military has moved us and he did some blood work and here are the results (bare with me b/c I don't know what any of this means:
> FT3 2.0
> FT4 1.12
> TSH 3.0
> ...


You do have a situation. Ranges would be appreciated for those results.

Ultra-sound is strongly recommended. High TPO and Thyroglobulin would suggest that cancer be ruled out.


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

I was lucky to get these #s over the phone, she was annoyed that I asked....but when I go back Thursday, I will ask for a copy so I can post the ranges....thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> I was lucky to get these #s over the phone, she was annoyed that I asked....but when I go back Thursday, I will ask for a copy so I can post the ranges....thanks


Boy, the front desk help! That was not nice of her!!

When I get labs, I take a self-addressed, stamped envelope with me and I put the lab date bottom left. I make sure the appropriate person gets it and I "always" get my labs in a timely manner.


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some old #s.....don't know if it will help put anything in perspective but here goes:
3/16/09
TSH, 3rd Generation (.40-4.50) 5.21

4/2/09
TSH (.35-5.50) 1.37
FT4 (.89-1.76) 1.33
FT3 (230-420) 305
Thyroglobulin Antibodies (<20) 191 (H)
Thryoid Peroxidase Antibodies (<35) >1000 (H)

10/7/09
TSH (.450-4.500) 1.29
T4 (.93-1.71) .85 (L)

8/31/09
Endocrinolgist notes states that I'm being treated for a goiter and Hahimoto's thyroitis. Lab studies: Vitamin D level is now 44 (taking 2,000 unit D daily). TSH within normal range measuring 1.8. Right lobe measures 2.2 x 2.0 x over 3.8, Left lobe 2.2 x 2.0 x over 3.8.
Assessment: Chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis with small goiter. Thyroid function is normal. Vitamin D deficiency. Probable left neck lymph node.

That's all I have until Thursaday when I go back.....Sorry, if all that was to much but I don't know what to write so I pretty much copied straight from my sheets of results. I really don't know what any of it means (if it means anything at all) but all I do know is that I feel awful and someone needs to fix it!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> Here are some old #s.....don't know if it will help put anything in perspective but here goes:
> 3/16/09
> TSH, 3rd Generation (.40-4.50) 5.21
> 
> ...


Hope you get an updated ultra-sound. Don't like the lymph node notation.

And LHM!! That {{ T4 (.93-1.71) .85 (L) }} is downright scary. Wonder what the FREE T4 was and FREE T3 at that particular time? Yikes!

With such high TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab, cancer really needs to be looked into.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

Besides asking for an ultra sound is there anything I should ask about....or anything I should stress to him?? I honestly don't know if it's my thyroid making me feel this way but whatever it is, I want him to figure it out, instead of saying "okay see ya in 2 months"


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

The modern (and in my opinion, correct) approach is to medicate based solely on the diagnosis of Hashis. This is regardless of "normal" labs in TSH ft3 and ft4. The wait and see approach is dated, but unfortunately, most doctors follow it. TSH needs to be reduced to normal levels, which are by many standards, under 2. This helps limit the potential for cancer, or so it's thought.... Your chances aren't high for cancer in the first place, but this is a precaution taken, and at the same time addresses the fact that your thyroid will continue to fail.

I would request an ultrasound and some meds to get your TSH regularly 2 and under. The hardest part about all of this is finding a doctor. My suggestion is to drop the GP and the general endo and find yourself a thyroidologist. Other doctors will look at you like you're crazy for suggesting meds


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got back from the doc (long strange story) but the end result is, he is sending me to a endo, which I'm hoping is a good thing.....Here are my labs with ranges:
2/24/12
TSH (.3-5.1 UIU/ML) 2.0
Free T3 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML) 3.0
Free T4 Thyroxine (.73-1.95 NG/DL) 1.12
Thyroid Peroxidase AB (<34) >1000 H
Thyroglobulin AB (<40) 95 H


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> Besides asking for an ultra sound is there anything I should ask about....or anything I should stress to him?? I honestly don't know if it's my thyroid making me feel this way but whatever it is, I want him to figure it out, instead of saying "okay see ya in 2 months"


I'll tell you what works. Start saying the cancer word to your doc and demand an ultra-sound. If he won't order one, tell him you will find a doctor that will and do just that.

Keep a record of all this. Take someone w/you.


----------

